# How to get Blur Launcher back?



## dmbfan13 (Sep 22, 2011)

I know there is an app, but I cant for the life of me remember it.

If you install a launcher, the only way to go back to the default blur launcher is to uninstall all your launchers, OR install an app that fixes that. I thought it was called something like Motorola fix or something.

Anyone?


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

Wrong forum, this is for releases only.

But to answer your question, either uninstall or set your blur to default if it asks. You can clear the defaults in manage apps if you set another one to default.


----------



## fatpomp (Aug 7, 2011)

You need to use something like Moto Home Fix, Home Switcher, or Homesmack. Just search the market.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Insidian (Oct 8, 2011)

fatpomp said:


> You need to use something like Moto Home Fix, Home Switcher, or Homesmack. Just search the market.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


+1 on Homesmack, it's a home switcher and moto home fix all in one package.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------

